# got the FU*k knocked out..



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

lmao...pound per pound..huh..c'mon folks give us the reason why he lost??..i can't wait for them..lol..thoroughbred were you at????jones will knock him out ..anotonio talked to much sh*t..worst mistake he ever made..oh UPSET of the year..









I WON MONEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

GOD DAMN IT. i forgot bout it.. DAMN IT!!!!!!.. Jones got knocked the FAWK out?? KO'd


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

ko'd in the second


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

omg, i feel like my dad just died. i been following roy down here in p,cola since he was an amatuer. there's no excuses, he got knock'd the fuuuck out.







but Jones was dominating the fight, Tarver closed his eyes, swung for the fence and landed a bomb. Sometimes pitchers hit homeruns. The true test is to see how Jones will handle the first loss of his life.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Lucky punch.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

TKO.

Technical Knock Out


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> omg, i feel like my dad just died. i been following roy down here in p,cola since he was an amatuer. there's no excuses, he got knock'd the fuuuck out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sooooooooooo right.

It feels like one of my relatives got shot or something.

Blueprint...imagine Pac-Man dies in a plane crash or something. Feels like that.

I'm in shock, no words.

Lucky punch indeed. Hope there is a third match, and some redemption.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

This is just too unreal. Roy Jones is normally very aware and in control, he just got caught. It happens but I never thought it would though. Wow. That just saved Tarver's career.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

thePACK said:


> lmao...pound per pound..huh..c'mon folks give us the reason why he lost??..i can't wait for them..lol..thoroughbred were you at????jones will knock him out ..anotonio talked to much sh*t..worst mistake he ever made..oh UPSET of the year..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ok he lost so what? hes still better than tarver IMO and 10 yrs from now who will be recognized as one of the best ever and who will be known for giving roy his 1st ko ? this was a bad lost, roy won the 1st round but lets break this down sunshine its boxing i saw the fight and this is what happened someone can put the screen shots to prove it roy got caught with a good LUCKY shot period !!! after roy swung tarver just put his head down, didnt look and i swear his eyes was closed and swung and caught my boy,bottom line is the greatest players lose and ali got knocked out,so did frazier and sugar ray do we remember by who? is ali still the greatest? yes ,is roy still regarded even after this lost better than tarver and still the best pound for pound over the last 10 yrs? yes will tarver achieve what roy has in his career? no!!!! and u know im right bro who knocked out tyson 1st? i dont even remember dude name but whos regarded as a better fighter in their career? tyson !!! roy lost but im sorry that wasnt a technical "i see u swing ima counter punch " it wasnt the "sweet science" it was a good left hook swung blindly and with eyes closed that connected, period! u dont believe in ur heart tarver is a better boxer than jones do u ? lets be serious here everyone loses, roy lost but is he better? a resounding yes and if jones decides to fight him again i still say he'll whoop his ass holla!

p.s. dont challenge the toffee, i know sports and anyone who reads this and uses common sense not their heart wil agree with me damn im smart!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/boxing/co..._tim&id=1800132

the pack ,read the article ill bet u 100$ tarver will never acheive this nor will he be regarded as one of the best ever 1 lucky shot doesnt make a career bro my point is proven matter of fact will tarver even have a article about him on espn? i doubt it show some respect to one of the best who lost


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

just read this of ur lazy,

In looking back on his career, however, he clearly is the finest fighter of his generation. Lennox Lewis, Evander Holyfield, Oscar De La Hoya and Felix Trinidad can't touch him. Only Bernard Hopkins comes close, and Jones beat him.

Jones is 49-2 now, with 38 knockouts. Corrupt judges robbed him of the Olympic gold medal in 1988. He won professional titles in four divisions from middleweight to heavyweight. He certainly could've claimed a cruiserweight title had he cared to.

He easily defeated 17 former, current or future world champions, including two fighters currently listed among the pound-for-pound elite (Hopkins and James Toney) and a member of the International Boxing Hall of Fame (Mike McCallum).

His lone blemish was a disqualification loss to Montell Griffin, a match Jones almost certainly would have won had it continued. Jones was leading on two scorecards before he knocked Griffin down in the ninth round, but an extra blow delivered when Griffin was down ended the fight.

Jones avenged his dubious defeat in his next outing, obliterating Griffin inside one round.

Seven months ago it could also be said Jones had never been involved in a competitive professional fight. That was until he met Tarver.

can tarver boast anything like this?


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

Uh.....I'm still in shock.

Can't believe it.

Thoroughbred is pretty much right. But, I think the only way Roy can relinquish his place among the best ever, is if he DOES NOT fight Tarver again. And most importantly, he has to WIN.

It seems, at this point, that Roy will NOT fight Tarver in a rubbermatch. THIS SERIOUSLY will tarnish Roy's legacy if he doesn't fight Tarver again, because all the past greats got their REDEMPTION after a loss.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Everyone knows Roys the best counter puncher in the business. I think Tarver got to him mentally, making Jones become the offensiver. Leaving him open to that wild left hook. Damn, it was like seeing my superhero go down. It was a shocker, hopefully there will be a 3rd and final fight. Roy gave this man Antonio Tarver, who was a no name fighter before fighting Jones the chance to become the superstar he is now. Roy had nothing to gain from winning this fight and everything to lose. Out of respect I think Tarver will give Roy a rematch.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

i cant believe i missed that fight last night. I know i am drawing flames but jones never really fought anybody with a big name. He fought in the light heavy division. Not taking away from the great fighter he is but this is the truth. He is one of my fav's of all time but if he would have fought a couple more big names in the heavy weight division and won i think it would have put him over the top. He needs a re-match and keep fighting heavy weights.

I can remember who all the greats have lost to. They dont escape my mind. Jones needs to redeem him self and prove once again who he is.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

anyone have a video of the knockout?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

the grinch said:


> i cant believe i missed that fight last night. I know i am drawing flames but jones never really fought anybody with a big name. He fought in the light heavy division. Not taking away from the great fighter he is but this is the truth. He is one of my fav's of all time but if he would have fought a couple more big names in the heavy weight division and won i think it would have put him over the top. He needs a re-match and keep fighting heavy weights.
> 
> I can remember who all the greats have lost to. They dont escape my mind. Jones needs to redeem him self and prove once again who he is.


 its not his fault his divison sucked and if anything u have to respect a man who goes up to fight heaveyweight john ruiz who isnt great dont get me wrong but competent and out weighed him by alot and roy still whooped him and read above hes beat 17 former champions toney a scrub?hopkins a scrub? i think not so dont say he dint fight anyoine hes still the best pound for pound and we all know that even the sports writers


----------



## Ghost410 (Aug 9, 2003)

I lost all respect for Roy Jones Jr after last night. NOT BECAUSE HE LOST BECAUSE EVERY FIGHTER LOSES. But now I've read nearly 50 different articles basically confirming his retirement.

Every fighter will lose at one point or another. Losing doesnt take away from being a great fighter, its how you handle the loss and where the experience takes you.

I have a bit of experience with boxing so Im not just talking out my ass, I've boxed for the past 8 years. Roy Jones is good, but if this is all it takes to break his career, he was overated and lucky to have coasted as far as he did.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

lol..congradulate don't hate..he knock him out..NOEXCUSEs...will antonio.. knock out 17 champs..no...but when you enter the ring...everything from the past is forgotten..titles,knockouts,wins and losses..don't mean squat..was it a lucky punch..maybe...he is a southpaw,i think that what caused him problems...use to seeing the righthook..not the left. you mentioned hopkins..yes he lost to roy..BUT what year..1992...yes over a decade ago..he gotten better over the years,don't ya think?..i think now would be a totally different story..antonio can wait ..i want a hopkins and jones rematch..is roy jones great ..without a doubt..one of the ten best fighters of all times...but unfornately last night his mouth tried to cash a check his ass couldn't handle.

oh yesh t.B-if you know boxing then you have to know who knocked out tyson..BUSTER DOUGLAS..:rasp:


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Umm..Hopkins is a middleweight. Jones walks around as a heavyweight. Like you said it was 92'. Unless Hopkins wants to put on 50lbs of mucsle that wont even happen or ever will, Hopkins is king of the middleweights.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

what the hell is this thread about?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Innes said:


> what the hell is this thread about?


 American Professional Boxing.

Isnt Lennox still a champ?


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

Here's what the article on Antonia Tarver will say:

He's a former drug addict who has been boxing for about 7 years, and prior to this fight, no one knew about him. Those that did, didn't care. He's 35 (as old as Roy) and luckily, one of the 7 punches he landed was a bomb and caught Roy.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Clay said:


> Here's what the article on Antonia Tarver will say:
> 
> He's a former drug addict who has been boxing for about 7 years, and prior to this fight, no one knew about him. Those that did, didn't care. He's 35 (as old as Roy) and luckily, one of the 7 punches he landed was a bomb and caught Roy.


 that sucks.


----------



## machete (Feb 6, 2003)

Clay said:


> He's 35 (as old as Roy) and luckily, one of the 7 punches he landed was a bomb and caught Roy.


 Roy got caught with a nice punch. If tarver had his eyes closed, so what? 
Are you people forgeting the first fight? It was at least a draw. The majority of the public, at least 75 percent didnt think that Roy even won the first fight. Like I said at Pfish, Tarver has Jones's number. Doesnt make Jones any less a great fighter, just that he got knocked the f*ck out.
Roy has never even been hit that hard in a proffesional boxing match. He said that he got knocked out as a amatuer. the question has always been, what is Roys chin like? He is so fast that we never found out if he had a good chin or not. I still think he does, but that punch would have knocked out most boxers.
If this was their first fight, I would say that Tarver just caught Roy. Lucky punch maybe. BUT, after the first fight, and knowing that Tarver is a very good counter puncher, I think Tarver can just beat Roy. They even were talking about how Roy and tarver had sparred years ago, and Tarver gave him trouble back then.
Roy can mouth off a 100 excuses, but he got beat by the better boxer. Period.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

machete said:


> Clay said:
> 
> 
> > He's 35 (as old as Roy) and luckily, one of the 7 punches he landed was a bomb and caught Roy.
> ...












watermonster..they did want to fight..and roy jones said yes..BUT..heres the catch.. he wanted more money.he wanted i believe 60-40..while hopkins wanted 50-50..so don't say it would have never happened ..cause it was on the table..i think that roy even made a song about it on his album called 60-40..lmao


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Hopkins turned down 10 million dollars to fight Jones. He turned down 6 million to rematch Felix Trinidad and signed with Don King who he trashed talked for years. Probably the least smart boxer in boxing.

Also, this fight was a lose/lose for Jones. If Jones would have won everyone would have said Tarver was a 'tomato can' fighter and Jones had EVERYTHING to lose. He made Tarver what he is today, by putting Tarver on the map. Tarver had filed bankruptey before this fight with Jones. Jones made 6 million and Tarver made 2 million.

Lewis retired, the heavyweight belt is vacant. Vitali Klitscko is favored to be champ. There has been talk thrown around about Lewis comin out of retired to fight Jones, or Vitali fight Jones and Tyson fighting Jones. Roy wants one more huge fight before he retires. Whether he's will win, who knows but you can't knock Jones for having balls to fight either of the three. He said he's accomplished everything he can in boxing already. He wants his last fight to be strictly for the fans.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

this has prolly allready been said

but he lost a. because tarver is a big hitter and got a in a lucky sucker punch ,jones was caught completely of gaurd b.jones had droped alot of wieght for the fight and lost valuble muscel tissue


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

LOL..LEWIS VE JONES...do you want him killed??..you saw what a light hevyweight would do with a chin shot..just imagine a heavyweight..murder ,...and its not all for the fans when he fights..its all about the POCKETS..imagine how much money he would bring in??...he probably will make as much as he does fighting 20 fights all together


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

anybody w/ a pic of the knockout? I only see pics of him on the floor


----------



## machete (Feb 6, 2003)




----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

lucky punch?
Hell no. You dont train your ass off every day, study the fighter, even fight the guy for a second time, and it be called a lucky punch. That fist was thrown out there for a reason. Dont take anything away from tarver. He deserves all the respect now, he worked for that and possibly deserved a win in the first fight. This takes away nothing from how great jones has always been but his time has come, he lost K.O. style

p.s. Jones would be out of his mind to fight lewis. Also i dont care to ever see tyson fight again. He aint what he was and never will be agin.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

You just never know in boxing, nothing is for certain and there's upsets all the time. I think just hardly losing even one round in 15yrs fighting it was a huge shock to see Roy get cold cocked like that. You definately can't take nothing away from Tarver and Roy didn't even do what most fighters do when they get knocked out. He could've said 'The ref stopped the fight' or 'I want a rematch'. Roy accepted his loss and congradulated Tarver like a true fighter.


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

the grinch said:


> lucky punch?
> Hell no. You dont train your ass off every day, study the fighter, even fight the guy for a second time, and it be called a lucky punch. That fist was thrown out there for a reason. Dont take anything away from tarver. He deserves all the respect now, he worked for that and possibly deserved a win in the first fight. This takes away nothing from how great jones has always been but his time has come, he lost K.O. style
> 
> p.s. Jones would be out of his mind to fight lewis. Also i dont care to ever see tyson fight again. He aint what he was and never will be agin.


 Werd.
I didn't get to see the fight, but for some reason while watching all the trash talk beforehand, I had a feeling that Tarver would win.


----------

